# Modifications.....



## 804Altima (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima... I am looking for some ideas to help me upgrade my car.. All opinions are welcome.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mossy Exhaust, Nismo CAI, UR pullys


----------



## bolt_on_alty (May 28, 2007)

i got a huge difference with a aem cai with a giant k&n filter, mossy exhaust, hotshot headers, performance clutch with a lightened flywheel. the flywheel greatly improved response and accelerated revs. underdrive pulleys r pretty overated, but ther cheap. i didnt install them


----------

